# New gun Break-in Procedure



## weedlayer (Mar 2, 2005)

I just purchased a new Savage 12 FV 22-250. I was looking for any suggestions on break-in procedures, if any.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here are a few pages that explain what to do. Your milage may varry.

lilja
http://www.riflebarrels.com/support/cen ... enance.htm

http://www.kriegerbarrels.com/RapidCat/ ... anyId=1246

A few people will tell you it is a total wast of time. For some people it probably is.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's the recommended procedure from SavageArms

STEP 1 (repeated 10 times)

Fire one round 
Push wet patches soaked with a powder solvent through the bore 
Push a brush through the bore (5 times in each direction) 
Push dry patches through the bore (2 times) 
Push wet patches soaked with a copper solvent through the bore 
Push a brush through the bore (5 times in each direction) 
Push dry patches through the bore (2 times) 
Push a patch with 2 drops of oil through the bore 
STEP 2 (repeated 5 times)

Fire a 3 shot group 
Repeat the cleaning procedure from STEP 1 after each group 
STEP 3 (repeat 5 times)

Fire a 5 shot group 
Repeat the cleaning procedure from STEP 1

They recommend the use of a patch with 2 drops of oil after the cleaning so that you are not shooting with a dry bore. It is also advisable to use a powder solvent and copper solvent from the same manufacturer to be sure


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

These guys have it down right.

I follow a fairly strict cleaning regimen until I get through the manufacturer's recommended break-in period. After that, I generally clean it just as soon as I get home after a trip to the range. Incidentally, I usually practice with a bunch of different pieces every time I go out, so at the most, I only put 50 rounds through a gun at a time (on my Ruger 10/22 TALM). Or 10 rounds on my .308 Savage Model 10FP-LE2. If I go out with the intention of just practicing with, say, the Savage, then I set up a target stand with two papers and put five at each, take the thing down and do all my obsessive math and tracking nonsense, and then clean the rifle.


----------

